# deleted data



## Natalia353 (May 10, 2017)

Well I turned my mobile on after a long period of time and it came up with an android symbol and turned on. Once it had turned on I had seen that it had wiped my data- no messages , photos, music 
I really want my pictures back but I don't know how 
Can someone please help


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Sounds like the device was set back to factory specs - android symbol showing on turning it on.

The only way to get your data back is if you uploaded to some site like googledrive or OneDrive.

What is the brand and *exact model* of phone?


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

I think when you first activated your phone it required for you to add an email address and that is where I believe your backup files should be stored if they were updated during the time frame period.


----------



## Natalia353 (May 10, 2017)

Samsung Galaxy s4mini


----------



## Natalia353 (May 10, 2017)

I have tried both apps with no luck


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

texasbullet said:


> I think when you first activated your phone it required for you to add an email address and that is where I believe your backup files should be stored if they were updated during the time frame period.


That's not how smartphones work.

With a Google account, contacts and emails are backed up. Backing up photos requires extra steps.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

TonyB25 said:


> That's not how smartphones work.
> 
> With a Google account, contacts and emails are backed up. Backing up photos requires extra steps.


I think that all of your contacts and photos should also be backed up in your google account. I think you will need to connect your phone to your computer to manage to get them or check on youtube for video instructions.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Sorry but I have a Samsung phone and NOTHING is backed up to my google account.

I have chosen NOT to sync anything. I'm not complaining because nothing is backed up. Anything important to me is archived off the device by my choice.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

texasbullet said:


> I think that all of your contacts and photos should also be backed up in your google account. I think you will need to connect your phone to your computer to manage to get them or check on youtube for video instructions.


Photos are not backed up by default. You have to enable that feature in Google Photos.



plodr said:


> Sorry but I have a Samsung phone and NOTHING is backed up to my google account.
> 
> I have chosen NOT to sync anything. I'm not complaining because nothing is backed up. Anything important to me is archived off the device by my choice.


You can disable anything you want. The question is about what is enabled by default.


----------

